# Wedding Beers



## petesbrew (14/4/08)

Okay, you're a guest at a wedding, and beggar's can't be choosers.
You're going to drink what's on offer, right? So what's the best you've encountered?

Just went to a wedding on saturday up the coast.
Waiting at the bar I was reluctantly choosing between New or VB, but probably steering towards the Shiraz, when I saw Tooheys Old. My day was set, and I was a happy camper.  

Other than that, my sister in law's wedding last year had Murrays & Crackenback in the fridge. And I was Driving!  
At least those 2-3 beers were slowly enjoyed. :beer:


----------



## Fourstar (14/4/08)

No so much a wedding, My partners work xmas party was stocked full of matilda bay, 'premium imports' (CUB distribution lines) also french champagne. Food and wine Marketing... makes me wish i thaught twice about my career direction back in high school.


----------



## KoNG (14/4/08)

My wedding was stocked with 7 different brews on tap....a little over 200 litres i brewed.
i had them on a rotation as there was only 4 taps available..
everyone was stinging for the 10pm arrival of a corny of 8.2% doppelweizen. was definately the hit of the wedding.
Besides my wife of course.  

Other than that, a wedding down in Vic near Healesville (sp.?) revealed some microbrew, a few different 'Holgates' from memory.. a lager, english bitter and a raspberry wit..? (do Holgates make those beers..?) was good anyways, as most guests stuck to the crown lager...


----------



## mckenry (14/4/08)

petesbrew said:


> Okay, you're a guest at a wedding, and beggar's can't be choosers.
> You're going to drink what's on offer, right? So what's the best you've encountered?



A few years back now I went to a very affluent mates wedding at a posh function centre. Had high hopes of magnificent beer ^_^ 
Arrived to find the only available beers were Crown Lager & Carlton Draught - both in stubbies.
Whats a bloke to do? "Crown Lager thanks mate" - "That'll be $5 thanks"
WTF??? :angry: Would have been glad to be a begger at that stage...


----------



## devo (14/4/08)

I was fortunate enough to be able to organise LCPA at my wedding a year and a bit ago. Went down a treat.


----------



## Adric Hunter (14/4/08)

I think the best i ever had at a wedding was Heiniken (shudder, bloody bogan relitives).


----------



## Adamt (14/4/08)

I think just about all the weddings I've been to have all had Coopers on tap or in bottles. Call Adelaide a hole if you like, I don't care


----------



## petesbrew (14/4/08)

Adric Hunter said:


> I think the best i ever had at a wedding was Heiniken (shudder, bloody bogan relitives).



When the bride is walking around with a beer in a stainless steel stubby holder engraved "BRIDE", you know you're at a bogan wedding.
Twas a great time though.


----------



## Muggus (14/4/08)

I'm happy enough to drink New/VB, etc, at a wedding if its for free.  
I'll generally put on my wine drinking hat if the beer selection is a bit poor. And if the wine selection is a bit poor...then i'm stuffed!


----------



## Fents (14/4/08)

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...c=22237&hl=

Got married one week ago at a winery. Wanted to brew 300+ litres for it but they wouldnt let me serve it.

Brought Slabs for the wedding table only - Pilsner Urquell and Mountain Goat Pale Ales.

All the other guests got stouched with VB. should of seen the looks i was getting hahahahaha.

The winery owner jst opened a new brewery in Coldstream, Vic and he shouted us some of the freshest pale ale i've ever drunk. Had a ball.


----------



## mckenry (14/4/08)

Adamt said:


> I think just about all the weddings I've been to have all had Coopers on tap or in bottles. Call Adelaide a hole if you like, I don't care



When Coopers is your local megaswill.... Youre in a good spot :beer:


----------



## Curry (7/5/08)

Got my wedding in August this year in Port Douglas.

Working on trying to get the Monteith's Lager as the main staple with a few Belgian imports

Monteith's Lager


----------



## kevo (7/5/08)

My wedding last year;

New, XXXX Bitter and Gold for the relatives.

Coopers Pale and Trumer Pils for the groomsmen and I - and some of the bridesmaids.

Excellent.

Kev


----------



## staggalee (8/5/08)

Just slightly off topic for a mo if I may, but has anyone else noticed at weddings when blokes get a bit of grog into them they seem compelled to try and root the bridesmaids? :huh: 
It`s rather odd, and I must say I`ve been witness to it on several occasions.

stagga.


----------



## kevo (8/5/08)

Yeah and I've never seen a drunken bridesmaid looking for some action either.

Love is in the air.


----------



## sunburnt (8/5/08)

At mine last December,

Mountain Goat Hightail, Holgate ESB , Cooper Pale Ale, and Homebrewed Wit.

No complaints


----------



## Aviary (8/5/08)

I got married a couple of years ago and had the reception upstairs at The Lord Nelson in the Rocks. From memory we had their Three Sheets and Victory Bitter on tap for the guests. 

Yummo!


----------



## the_fuzz (8/5/08)

my wedding is in October,

Crownies and Hahn Premium for the guests (What the reception places serves)

Still undecided on what the Bridal table will have - to many choices. Probably Mountain Goat Bright, LCPA and something else - plus spirits


----------



## KoNG (8/5/08)

staggalee said:


> Just slightly off topic for a mo if I may, but has anyone else noticed at weddings when blokes get a bit of grog into them they seem compelled to try and root the bridesmaids? :huh:
> It`s rather odd, and I must say I`ve been witness to it on several occasions.
> 
> stagga.



OT alert, its not just the groomsmen.
My parents attended a wedding say 20 years ago, where they must have been serving some special champagne!! After dinner and dancing no-one could find the bride for the throwing of the bouquet etc
She was found after ten minutes of searching by her husband of just 4 hours..
In the bridal suite.. giving the bestman a very personal and enjoyable tour..!!!
Worlds shortest marriage???


----------



## staggalee (8/5/08)

Backdoor Barney strikes again  

stagga.


----------



## ausdb (8/5/08)

Fents said:


> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...c=22237&hl=
> Got married one week ago at a winery. Wanted to brew 300+ litres for it but they wouldnt let me serve it.


The future Mrs Ausdb finally decided to make an honest man of me a few months ago and the big day is in October at a local winery restaurant, fingers crossed at this stage I will be serving some of my brews (if bottled) but apart from that there will be some offerings of LC's products, Feral white and some mainstream stuff all bottled as they don't have any draught beer. A few years ago we had my future mother inlaws 60th there and at that stage they only had a winery producers license so there was no problem with having some of my beer as they couldnt sell beer at that stage. The "Dandaragan White" made with raw wheat off the future father inlaws farm went down well with his farmer mates, plus I left a selection of beers for the owner after the event. The only problem will be CP filling a heap of stubbies before the big day


----------



## OSF (9/5/08)

Hey Guys,

Got married a couple of months ago and sort of tried to do the food/beer matching thing. We had our reception down at the Argyle in the Rocks in Sydney (owned by the same people that own the Lowenbrau Keller & the Barvaian Bier cafe) and as such I was able to get them to do a deal with the Lowenbrau.

The end result was that I was able to serve the following three fantastic biers all in their signature glasses:


Franziskaner Weissbier
Spaten Munchner Hell 
Hofbrau Dunkel

It went down really well and even the swill drinkers present were impressed.

It cost a bit but hey, I am only planning on doing it once.

Cheers
OSF


----------



## brettprevans (9/5/08)

staggalee said:


> Just slightly off topic for a mo if I may, but has anyone else noticed at weddings when blokes get a bit of grog into them they seem compelled to try and root the bridesmaids? :huh:
> It`s rather odd, and I must say I`ve been witness to it on several occasions.
> 
> stagga.


me and a mate went to a wedding 2 weeks ago and scored a brides maid each. first time ive done that. mind you both of the bridesmaids were my mates and my respective wives :lol:.

back on topic. my wedding beer was standard reception megaswill ('premium' for bridal table + spirits, standard for everyone else.. I wasnt was on a long break from homebrewing at the time but still should have known better. I recon it depends on whether its a summer or winter wedding. Certainly the Mountain goat or 3 ravens should get a go. LCPA or LCBA for a summer wedding would be a treat.


----------



## ausdb (5/8/08)

Just bumping this one to the top again, but the question has changed a bit to: *"If it was your wedding and you could have some of your own beer on show, then what beers would you brew?"*

My big day is coming up all to soon but that's cool I don't do lagers so won't have to worry about rushing a lager  . The place we are having our reception at has a decent range of bottled beer from local micros and has also said they will let me serve some of my own brews along with theirs. Kegs and draft beer would be great for me but if it means bottling a heap of stubbies for being able to have mine on the table then I will do it. Taking in to account that most of the people attending are not craft beer appreciating types (yest they are family not friends) I have been thinking of beers that will not offend the mainstream palate too much but not be too boring for the people who do appreciate craft brewed beers.

My thoughts so far are:

Kolsch/Blonde ale thing
I don't do lagers so this is as close as I will ever get to a lager and have worked on variations on the theme of this for a while are pretty confident with this style, the last one I even managed to summon up the courage to use some NS and Riwaka (yes I know they are pass hops now  ) and with the beerheads and non-beerheads it went down well at my engagement party​
Wheat beer: Wit or Hefewizen
Probably a wit as my father in law has a farm and I can use wheat off the farm to destroy my marga mill for that authentic touch of craftmanship​
English/American IPA or a TTLLPA style beer?? 
The reception centre has LCPA on the list so I don't see any need to duplicate it, but for the beer heads I am thinking a gutsy IPA with,my favourite english ale yeast (WY1469) is the way to go or do I play it safe with a Timothy Taylors style special bitter.​
Altbier, just someting different to throw into the mix?
Please feel free to offer any suggestions
Cheers and Beers


----------



## trevc (5/8/08)

Dr Smurto. JSGA.


----------



## mika (5/8/08)

For non-beer lovers, the less offensive styles are probably the best. To me English/America IPA's are a little out there, more of an aquired taste, altbier might work, fairly inoffensive while a true wit or heffeweizen can pretty much go either way.
LCPA seems to have gathered quite a following, even amongst people generally drinking non-descript Aussie lages, so an American Pale Ale could go over well. Otherwise I'd be going the Aussie Pale Ale route but hop it up to make it more palatable to yourself. I guess it's going to depend a lot on whether you want to give people something to drink or something to broaden their minds with.
Seems that alot more people are open to trying different beers though. Weekends down the farm generally involve a bunch of different beers and a tasting session with my Brother (appreciates good Homebrew but will happily drink Carlton Cold or TEDs) and my father (who usually drinks Emu draft), with beers such as Smoked Weizens and Aventius Icebocks all being consumed and rated as better than just drinkable.


----------



## Kai (5/8/08)

ausdb said:


> Just bumping this one to the top again, but the question has changed a bit to: *"If it was your wedding and you could have some of your own beer on show, then what beers would you brew?"*
> 
> My big day is coming up all to soon but that's cool I don't do lagers so won't have to worry about rushing a lager  . The place we are having our reception at has a decent range of bottled beer from local micros and has also said they will let me serve some of my own brews along with theirs. Kegs and draft beer would be great for me but if it means bottling a heap of stubbies for being able to have mine on the table then I will do it. Taking in to account that most of the people attending are not craft beer appreciating types (yest they are family not friends) I have been thinking of beers that will not offend the mainstream palate too much but not be too boring for the people who do appreciate craft brewed beers.
> 
> ...



From your options I would follow the kiwi-hopped blonde ale style for your main beer. It's a dead easy type of beer to make, is always well-received and you have only one chance to make it right so is good for the peace of mind. Make a second keg of IPA for those guests who are worthy of it.


----------



## rich_lamb (5/8/08)

I usually turn up to these things and find they've streched to "high end" beers like crownies. Sorry guys but I can't drink that stuff - I haven't forgiven CUB yet for destroying my taste for beer for a couple of decades - so I just become a wino for the night.

But occasionally you find someone with enough taste to maybe supply some Coopers sparkling or similar - it's still mainstream enough for the average joe to understand. That's a good night.

I don't really expect good beers; haven't been to any brewers weddings.


----------



## Muggus (5/8/08)

I reckon its hard to go wrong with something similiar to JSGA. Almost everyone I know who drinks beer (and even a few that don't) really enjoy the flavour of the beer...which is a rarity... and its not too full on, so its a great session beer.
If you through that in the mix with a lager/pils, a German-style weizenbier (Belgian-style don't seem as approachable), and a dark ale/lager of some description, I reckon you'd have almost all bases covered...beerwise anyway. 
Of course one more beer of a more potent/flavoursome nature for the 'assertive' among us wouldn't hurt...


----------



## tdh (5/8/08)

My 2 bobs worth - 

a 4.5% Klsch @ 20 IBU

and 

a 5.5% Altbier @ 40 IBU

After all, 3 million Rhinelanders can't be wrong!

tdh


----------



## ausdb (5/8/08)

Cheers for the comments guys, 

Beer 1 definately will be the koslch/blonde ale most past brews have been around the 20 IBU mark but with lots of out of style aroma hops but hey I like it that way
Beer 2 more likely a wit than hefe as most people over here have at least heard of hoegaarden or feral white and tasted them before.
Beer 3 still not sure, maybe time to finally give the altbier a go as I don't mind a darker beer and a higher hopped beer would round out the mix. Any suggestions on how to brew a good one? The main thing I have read is use Spalt for hops but there seems to be a lot of different schools of thought on grain bills, pils plus specialty or just lots of munich I'm confused :huh: 

I don't see the point of doing an APA or Aussie Apa considering there is LCPA on offer anyway and possibly bright ale as well which covers the JSGA category anyway.


----------



## therook (5/8/08)

ausdb said:


> Cheers for the comments guys,
> 
> Beer 1 definately will be the koslch/blonde ale most past brews have been around the 20 IBU mark but with lots of out of style aroma hops but hey I like it that way
> Beer 2 more likely a wit than hefe as most people over here have at least heard of hoegaarden or feral white and tasted them before.
> ...




Here's my ALT beer and it isn't to shabby at all.

The only thing i will be doing different next time is using Wyeast 1338

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.40 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 70.3 % 
1.30 kg Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 20.8 % 
0.50 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) (59.1 EBC) Grain 8.0 % 
0.06 kg Carafa Special III (Weyermann) (1400.0 EBC) Grain 1.0 % 
90.00 gm Spalter [3.30%] (60 min) Hops 27.8 IBU 
30.00 gm Spalter [6.60%] (30 min) Hops 14.2 IBU 
1.00 tsp Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Nottingham (Danstar #-) Yeast-Ale

Mashed at 65c for 90 minutes

Rook


----------



## marlow_coates (5/8/08)

I reckon an IPA would go down a treat. Took a corny full to a Byron Bay booze up a few weeks ago and all the fellas and chicks alike enjoyed it (most of which had never heard of an IPA). Got a few hit ups the next week for which commercial beers one could buy as they were after that taste again.

Talking of brewing your own for big events, for my 21st (3 years ago when I was only doing basic K+K still) I brewed 13 different brews, each 23L into PET bottles. Had the will power not to try any untill the night before when me and the best mate had half a PET bottle each of each one and wrote a review on the back of a big for sale sign so others could pick and choose.

Night went down a treat, plenty of smiling girls and beaming fellas, and there were plenty of people quite interested in brewing after that.  

Now every time I have a decent event to hold I start preparing the beer list a few months in advance. Best way to show off the homebrewing hobby, keep costs down, and later reap shout backs when out on the town.  

Best of luck with the wedding.


----------



## randyrob (5/8/08)

bring back the "Dirty Celebration Ale"


----------



## dmcke109 (5/8/08)

trevc said:


> Dr Smurto. JSGA.



+1 - I served this beer up in a keg at a mates party on the w/e to a heap of non home brewers. This beer went down a treat, everyone loved it. I even charged 50c a pot to recoup my costs (ended up with nearly $40 in the tin).  Keg only lasted around an hour and a half


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (5/8/08)

Koelsch and Alt are good choices, they both use the same yeast, but they both benefit from a half decent lagering period.
You may have to go over to the Dark Side and use a filter if time is a consideration.

(mental picture of ausdb in top hat and tails, wedding car waiting, squirting Alt all over the place as he filters at the last minute )


----------



## Muggus (5/8/08)

How about a beer in the style of the best celebratory beer ever made...Ayinger Celebrator...

Damn, I wish I were back in Munich...


----------



## Tangles (5/8/08)

Add another one to Dr Smurto JSGA. It's a real hit with brewers and non brewers alike!


----------



## ausdb (6/8/08)

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> Koelsch and Alt are good choices, they both use the same yeast, but they both benefit from a half decent lagering period.
> You may have to go over to the Dark Side and use a filter if time is a consideration.
> 
> (mental picture of ausdb in top hat and tails, wedding car waiting, squirting Alt all over the place as he filters at the last minute )


Umm yeah I have used wy1007 and K97 before and they are buggers for not flocculating but when they do the result is worth it. As for the second comment apart from the top hat and tails you have probably nailed it


----------



## newguy (6/8/08)

ausdb said:


> Just bumping this one to the top again, but the question has changed a bit to: *"If it was your wedding and you could have some of your own beer on show, then what beers would you brew?"*



When I got married I brewed 10 batches (kegged) for the occasion. To give away, obviously. You evidently know that you should brew to the crowd's tastes, which usually means pale coloured. I brewed 3 kegs of kolsch, and I think that I had about 1/2 keg left. This was the most popular style. I brewed 2 kegs of hefeweizen with the wyeast 3068 yeast. Those 2 kegs were completely drained too. The remaining 5 kegs were a mixture of a bunch of different styles. I had a porter, an ESB, pale ale, alt and a bock. These 5 weren't very popular, but I wasn't surprised by that. One thing that the guests found helpful were the descriptions/summaries of each beer I posted beside the bar.

Beside kolsch and hefeweizen I think that a Scottish 70/ or 80/ would also be popular. Maybe one batch of something hoppy for you and anyone else that doesn't mind hops. A good fruit beer for the ladies would probably be drained quickly. I did a mango kolsch a couple of years back and it was very popular with the wife & other female friends of ours.

Good luck with the wedding.


----------



## crundle (13/10/08)

mckenry said:


> When Coopers is your local megaswill.... Youre in a good spot :beer:



Got to love Adelaide for that... It's the one thing about Adelaide that I hope will never change!


----------



## King Brown (4/11/08)

Not personal experience, but a work mate told me he went to a wedding reception at little creatures on the weekend, now thats what I call a good reception


----------



## Ross (4/11/08)

I wasn't a brewer at the time I got married, but had King & barnes Sussex Bitter, Ringwoods Fortyniner & Gales HSB straight from the wood, laid on in the reception tent.  

Cheers Ross


----------



## Goofinder (4/11/08)

Went to a wedding on the weekend and on the drinks list amongst the standard fare of West End, Tooheys New, TED etc. was Tooheys Old. So I went up to the bar only to be told they didn't have any at that particular bar! I was stuck drinking New all night.


----------



## petesbrew (4/11/08)

Goofinder said:


> Went to a wedding on the weekend and on the drinks list amongst the standard fare of West End, Tooheys New, TED etc. was Tooheys Old. So I went up to the bar only to be told they didn't have any at that particular bar! I was stuck drinking New all night.


Now that sucks. :angry:


----------



## fraser_john (4/11/08)

Went to a friends wedding in Columbus Ohio, Miller Light, Bud Light and Rolling Rock, about the worst selection you could pick. I stuck with the Aussie shiraz they had on the shelf!


----------



## petesbrew (13/10/12)

Wedding yesterday.
Beers on tap: LC Bohemian Pils, Two Birds Golden Ale, White Rabbit Dark Ale, Mountain Goat Steam Ale, plus a few other forgotten craft beers in the fridge.
Buy your own drinks, no food, I was driving. 2hrs drive home. 
When we hit the golden arches, I inhaled that quarter pounder meal.


----------



## donburke (13/10/12)

petesbrew said:


> Buy your own drinks, no food,



hope you didnt spend too much on a gift


----------



## Camo1234 (13/10/12)

My wedding is today and the beers on offer are Lowenbrau and JS Golden Ale! It's the one thing that I organised for the wedding and I think I got it right!


----------



## petesbrew (13/10/12)

Camo1234 said:


> My wedding is today and the beers on offer are Lowenbrau and JS Golden Ale! It's the one thing that I organised for the wedding and I think I got it right!


Congrats & all the best Camo!


----------



## jameson (13/10/12)

Good luck camo thanks for organizing the bulk buy all picked up and sneaked in to the shed.
For my wedding last July. The best beer they could tap for me was a nice fresh fat yak and canned Guinness.


----------



## going down a hill (13/10/12)

Camo1234 said:


> My wedding is today and the beers on offer are Lowenbrau and JS Golden Ale! It's the one thing that I organised for the wedding and I think I got it right!


And you are on the forums, you are a true home brewer. I hope the day goes well, all the best and enjoy the beer!


----------



## Bizier (13/10/12)

Sweetwater Pale Ale in the US.

They also had a cigar guy there hand-rolling them for you on the spot.


----------



## krausenhaus (13/10/12)

Wedding last Saturday.

Choice between Toohey's Extra Dry and Hahn Premium Light.

I chose to buy drinks from the bar instead.


----------



## JDW81 (13/10/12)

krausenhaus said:


> Wedding last Saturday.
> 
> Choice between Toohey's Extra Dry and Hahn Premium Light.
> 
> I chose to buy drinks from the bar instead.



My Brothers wedding was last weekend, Moo Brew and Mountain Goat plus Helm Riesling and Collector Shiraz. He's got good taste.


----------



## chefsantos (13/10/12)

For my wedding last year I had Becks (because my in-laws love it,) Coopers and Schofferhofer.


----------



## DU99 (13/10/12)

one of my daughter's wedding the venue had a choice of about dozen beer's fat yak,rooftop,beez neez,and other's

http://www.stolberg.com.au/home/index.php?...ge&Itemid=1


----------



## mckenry (13/10/12)

Camo1234 said:


> My wedding is today and the beers on offer are Lowenbrau and JS Golden Ale! It's the one thing that I organised for the wedding and I think I got it right!



From one Camo to another, congratulations. I brewed for my own wedding, but Lowen & JS sounds brilliant.
All the best. Post a pic.


----------



## DU99 (13/10/12)

DU99 said:


> one of my daughter's wedding the venue had a choice of about dozen beer's fat yak,rooftop,beez neez,and other's
> 
> http://www.stolberg.com.au/home/index.php?...ge&Itemid=1



:beer: hope everything goes well


----------



## petesbrew (15/10/12)

krausenhaus said:


> Wedding last Saturday.
> 
> Choice between Toohey's Extra Dry and Hahn Premium Light.
> 
> I chose to buy drinks from the bar instead.


I'm a tightarse, I drink the wine instead.


----------



## bignath (15/10/12)

DU99 said:


> :beer: hope everything goes well



Did you just "cheers" yourself?

:lol:


----------



## sponge (15/10/12)

I proposed to my better half a couple of weeks ago (labour day long weekend actually) and we've been looking into places for the reception.

We are looking at a country style house/cottage with gardens etc, but most of the places we've looked at do not allow any alcohol besides what is supplied.

How are people arranging kegs of homebrew to be served at the wedding as I would be very keen to bring half a dozen kegs or so and just use the bar staff provided to serve it... Have people had to pay extra to organise it or just provide it and have the bar staff serve it or ahhhh...?

T'would be glorious having some HB on tap for the big day.


----------



## booyablack (15/10/12)

Going to my mates' wedding next year at Murray's Brewery.

I've got a feeling the beers supplied will be slightly better than the usual wedding fare.


----------



## joshuahardie (15/10/12)

I've just had my first wedding anniversary.

I served Hunter Brewing Co's Kolsch and Pale Ale.

Was worth every penny.


----------



## sponge (15/10/12)

I actually went to the hunter with my partner where I proposed to her, had a wine tour the day after, so had to swing by the hunter brewery on the way back home after all the vino.

Those beers were real delicious, and after talking to the lady behind the counter about brewing, was given a tasting of most of the beers on tap, whilst people lined up next to me paying for their tastes.

Granted, I ended up spending a bit of hard earned there, but worth every pretty penny.


----------



## joshuahardie (15/10/12)

Keith, Jess and everyone up at HBC are great people. Knowledgeable, hospitable, and make great beers too


----------



## Weizguy (15/10/12)

joshuahardie said:


> Keith, Jess and everyone up at HBC are great people. Knowledgeable, hospitable, and make great beers too


+1 to that. Great beer, great hosts. Generous and helpful.

I had a 6.3% coffee stout there last time.

Not sure if I'll brew for my wedding, as it will be a small event; but if there's beer, it'll be something worthy.


----------



## mckenry (15/10/12)

sponge said:


> I proposed to my better half a couple of weeks ago (labour day long weekend actually) and we've been looking into places for the reception.
> 
> We are looking at a country style house/cottage with gardens etc, but most of the places we've looked at do not allow any alcohol besides what is supplied.
> 
> ...



Hey Sponge,
I brewed for my wedding. I had it here, in the clubrooms. There is no liquor license, so self catering and BYO.
Hire was only $600 - about 1/10th of all the options we looked at...
Had the ceremony on the field, invitees in the stand. Ceremony over, quick photo in the gardens, then party began.
Think outside the square - somewhere not known for wedding receptions ($$$$)


----------



## sponge (15/10/12)

mckenry said:


> Hey Sponge,
> I brewed for my wedding. I had it here, in the clubrooms. There is no liquor license, so self catering and BYO.
> Hire was only $600 - about 1/10th of all the options we looked at...
> Had the ceremony on the field, invitees in the stand. Ceremony over, quick photo in the gardens, then party began.
> Think outside the square - somewhere not known for wedding receptions ($$)



To be honest, we've been looking at a few places around the southern highlands area to host it due to the gardens and whatnot a lot of them have, along with the nice old-school house areas, both which my partner have her heart set on. Either way, its looking like southern highlands/robertson have a fair few places which satisfy what she's after.

I'm not worried where it happens, but would love to have some sort of capability to bring some kegs along..

Thanks for the suggestion though, and I will definitely be suggesting that to her this 'eve.

PS. What is the name of that place you had yours at Mckenry?


----------



## gap (15/10/12)

That looks like Don Bradman Oval at Bowral.


----------



## mckenry (15/10/12)

sponge said:


> PS. What is the name of that place you had yours at Mckenry?






gap said:


> That looks like Don Bradman Oval at Bowral.



Bradman Oval it is. Nice view from the clubrooms to the north, over the field, up to Mt. Gibralter. Clubroom is two levels. I had my bar downstairs, and hired a few wait staff to bring jugs around and serve food. Upstairs has a balcony and inside there is lots of memorabilia if you're into that kind of stuff. Was a good venue. Quiet, but also residential, so we had to finish up at 1130pm. If you're interested to do it this way, pm me and I'll give you the names of a few coffee shop type places that might be able to cater the food for you. Affiliation - I know them all persoanlly as I've lived here all my life !!
Regards,
mckenry


----------



## mfeighan (15/10/12)

My upcoming wedding in march looks like hahn light, LCPA and becks. Yeah not happy about the light but i guess it keeps the drivers happy. Only cost an extra $5/head to get creatures and becks compared to the shitty swill they offered (hahn range).


----------



## sponge (25/6/13)

Doing a little bit of grave digging again but after some opinions from the fine members of AHB.

The wedding mentioned in some posts above has all been organised and whatnot and are now getting to the finer stages of planning. The owners of the place we hired said they are happy to accommodate a keg fridge and have one of their staff serving during the night. The wedding is still a year away but with me on the lookout for extra taps and a chesty I have started thinking of some ideas for the beers..

Now I plan on acquiring a 390L chesty (with mods for a collar etc) to hopefully fit around 9-10 kegs in and just after some opinions as to what is a decent range to serve for people.

I am looking at reusing the yeast to help save on costs but am looking for some variety for the guests (around 120 people) whilst still not providing 10% barley wines and 100IBU beers which may not be drank by people besides myself.

1272:
American amber ale (~4-4.5%)
American pale ale (~5.5%)
NZ pale ale (~4.5-5%)
Ginger beer (since the mrs and quite a few friends and family enjoy it when I brew it for them - 4.5%)

1469/1098/etc
Mild (3.5%)
ESB (5%)
Some sort of porter/stout (5.5%)

3638/3068
Fruit weizen (made one for a party a few months back for the ladies and was the first keg finished - 4.5%)
Dunkelweizen (5%)

Lager:
Euro or aussie lager (4.5-5% - Although I might even be able to get away with using the 1272 fermented cool for a faux lager. More just something for the swill drinkers)

If anyone has any recommendations/experience for something similar, I'd be happy to take all suggestions on board.

Cheers


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (25/6/13)

Now my missus is loving IPA, this isn't an issue for me.

But a few years ago I did a faux-Pils with Notto, and Citra at 30 minutes and 10 minutes (mainly 10 minutes IIRC) for 25IBU and about 4.4%. It was a very good pantie-remover. Sort of like 'beer for cruiser drinkers', and it worked.

As I said, missus has experienced lupulin threshold shift after the birth of our 4th - mainly my fault. Now finds a bitter aftertaste to be 'balanced'.

If you're looking for cheapie euro-esque lager, I will recommend Sylva (formerly Southern Saaz) as a hop. Very good soft bittering spicy notes and excellent in a Euro-lager.


----------

